# Is there any good linux for an Athlon1200 with 64mb sd-ram?



## gygabite (May 14, 2006)

Hi!
I found a few rotten computers on a dump and i took the components out for building a "new" second pc. It has an Athlon1200 1.2GHz, 64MB pc100 sd-ram, GeforceFX5200, Mainboard NMC 8TBX. I am considering which OS i should install, so is there any older linux that will run on my pc withot slowdowns?


----------



## Migons (May 14, 2006)

Well, basicly the main thing is to choose a light-wight window manager. I would try a distro equipped with Fluxbox, Openbox, XFCE (desktop env.), IceWM or similar. One rather good might be Xubuntu - Ubuntu with XFCE. 

Personally I would install some very small Linux (Damn Small Linux maybe), and then install [Flux|Open|Black]box and some nice panel (e.g. fbpanel) to it.


----------



## gygabite (May 14, 2006)

Hey, Thank you for help! I'm downloading the cd-image atm. Anyway, i found a cd with a copy of NT4 workstation, installed it, and runs! but i will install linux, too; 2 OS are better than 1 OS


----------

